# Vergleich von 2 Tabellen in Excel Makro



## tobSE208 (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem zu dem ich ein Macro in für Excel brauche. (Ich muss dazu sagen, das wird meine erste Macro Programmierung).

Habe 2 Tabellen mit prinzipiell den gleichem Aufbau.

Teilenummer          Name            Preis
4P125NE467         Teil 1               22
4P125LX567          Teil 3               24
7K325NE467         Teil 1               22
...

Dies ist nur ein Auswahl der vorhandenen Spalten.

Zuerst soll in Tabelle 1 und 2 ein paar Zeilen gelöscht werden, d.h. es gibt Teilenummern die doppelt vorkommen und es ist nötig, dass die Teilenummer nur einmal vorkommen.

Nun in Tabelle 1 sollen gewisse Teilenummern gelöscht werden. Dabei sollen solche gelöscht werden die z.B. NE4 enthalten (siehe oben, dort müsste somit die 1. und 3. Zeile gelöscht werden).

Jetzt ist Tabelle 1 bereinigt!! Und in Tabelle 1 und 2 sind keine doppelten Nummern mehr vorhanden. --> Nun zu dem Vergleich. Jetzt wird die Teilenummer (zeilenweise) aus Tabelle 1 in Tabelle 2 gesucht. Wenn eine Teilenummer gefunden wurde soll der Preis aus der Preisspalten in dieser Zeile in Tabelle 1 (natürlich in die Zeile von der Teilenummer die gerade überprüft wurde) übertragen werden.

So soll dann Tabelle 1 aussehen

Teilenummer          Name            Preis        Preis Tab 2
4P125NE467         Teil 1               22            23
4P125LX567          Teil 3               24            21
7K325NE467         Teil 1               22            20
...
(die Spalte 'Preis Tab 2') wurde durch den Vergleich mit Tab 2 ergänzt hier in Tab 1 ergänzt. 

Der Grund ist dass in Tabelle 2 viel mehr Teilenummern stehen und ich nur die brauch, die in der bereinigten Tabelle 1 enthalten sind.

Die Teilenummer und die beiden Preise könnten auch in eine neue Tabelle geschrieben werden. Wenn das aufwändiger ist reicht es auch wenn Tabelle 1 um die eine Spalte ergänzt wird.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Leola13 (9. Juni 2008)

Hai,

Makrolösung : leider keine Ahnung.

Per Hand :

Doppelte : In B1 (wenn deine Duplikate in A stehen) steht =WENN(ZÄHLENWENN(A$1:A1;A1)>1;"Duplikat";"") (runterkopieren)

oder gleich neu : In B2 steht: {=INDEX(A$1:A$100;KKLEINSTE(WENN((A$1:A$100<>5)*(A$1:A$100<>8);ZEILE($1:$100));ZEILE()))} und runterkopieren


Löschen : Per Filter eingrenzen und von Hand löschen


Preis anhängen : SVERWEIS

Geht meiner Meinung nach genauso schnell wie ein Makro schreiben. Auf jeden fall lohnt sich für einen einmalige Bearbeitung der Aufwanf nicht. (Man möge mich berichtigen ;-])

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tobSE208 (11. Juni 2008)

Also Vielen Dank für die Superschnelle Antwort. t ganz gut ist es von der Rechnezeit übel. Excel muss 90.000 Zeilen durchsuchen und das 30.000 mal. Das dauert dann immer 2-3 min. Ist wahrscheinlich einfach nicht das richtige Programm hierfür


----------

